# Anybody going to Dresdner Ostern?



## Guldal (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello everybody on this side of the Atlantic!

Is anybody planing to go to Dresden for the orchid show at Dresdner Ostern?
https://www.dresdner-ostern.de/orchideen-floristik/

If so, maybe we could arrange a little STC-get-together at some point?

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Jens! I will be there the 4 days  ! Jean


----------



## musa (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm sorry, I won't manage it this year.
Michael


----------



## Guldal (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi Jean
I will be in Dresden, going with two others from my local orchid society, from late wednesday evening through saturday and leaving early sunday as we have a quite longish drive back to Copenhagen.

Maybe, one could make a little STC badge to wear to recognize and great others from the forum?

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 16, 2019)

Heather used to have this kind of cards ..  Jean


----------



## Guldal (Mar 27, 2019)

We have now arrived in Dresden - and I've made a little badge out of Heathers card that Jean posted + written my STC-nick, Guldal, on it... Now I only need to find a safety pin...

Feel free to say hallo, if you are another STC'er and we bump into each other at the exhibition!

Best regards, 
Jens


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 28, 2019)

Great to meet you Jens at Wenqing Perner's sales booth at the Dresden orchid show. You have done quite some shopping  ! Pics to come later ....
Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2019)

Photos!?


----------



## Guldal (Mar 29, 2019)

Pics to follow... most plants bought barerooted so maybe I should post a pic to put in the 'Collections'-section when back home and all are repotted sound and safe!

Of the more rare stuff I bought is a P. x lushuiense (a naturally occuring hybrid between spicerianum x villosum), a P. gratrixianum var. daoense, and from Sam Tsui a huge P. lowii fma. (semi)aureum (var. 1/2 album 'Half & Half' x var. album 'Albino Beauty')...

Looking at my loot in toto, I start to be afraid that I'm turning into a european NYC-E-clone 

And, Jean, so very nice to meet you too, and for your friendly introduction to Wenqing Perner... and for both of you being so kind as to offering me a refuge in your corner, when all the people and the massive sensoric input became a bit too overwhelming! 

PS. My danish friends had by accident put my newly acquired P. wenshanense fma. album in their shopping bag, so thank God, it wasn't lost!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2019)

There is already a European NYEric clone! You would be their bottle-mate!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 1, 2019)

I gather that would make me: EU NYE sib?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2019)

Oui! Da! Ja! Si!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2019)

Is "yes" still a propo!?


----------



## Guldal (Apr 13, 2019)

Yes, next year!


----------

